# Plantation Shutters



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Plantation Shutters*

Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
You know what woodies are like, I can make them I said. Well that is what happened.
After scouting around nobody seemed to know how to make them, especially the pivoting and the controlling mechanism. The rest was pretty straight forward except the shutters were a little tricky.
I used google sketchup to design the project and that was very helpful.

We had installed a new jarrah vanity so we wanted to match the plantation shutters to the vanity. Jarrah is a very hard but beautiful timber so I decided to use a softer material. My supplier Adrian at Trend timbers had some 6"X2" Australian cedar which was ideal for the job. Nice to cut and sand with a nice grain.
I used beadlock loose tenons, two to each joint. They aligned very well and required minimal adjustment with the belt sander after glueup with tightbond III. I used tightbond III because the shutters will be exposed to moist air.

I used double ended shelf supports for the shutter pivots. They have a spacer in the middle which is perfect for allowing side clearance. mind you I had a great deal of trouble finding someone who sold these little suckers which was hard to believe at the time.

To adjust the tension on the mechanism to open and shut the louvers I just used a threaded screw in plug on the outside of the middle louvre. A screw simply pushes up against the pivot and makes the louvre harder or easier to turn. I used a second plug at the other end to prevent the louvre from being pushed against the side frame. boy that was long winded.

The louvres are 90mmX18mm (3.5"X3/4"). They are tapered from the centre at 4 degrees down to 6mm (1/4") at the end. I used the table saw to cut the angles with the blage set at 4 deg and used a long wedge (also cut on the TS as a support when cutting the other side of the louvre.
I used a cedar rod for the controlling mechanism with screw in eyelets. i made a small jig on the bandsaw to drill a hole on the edge of the louvre in the same place on each louvre using a spacer.


I made another small jig to centre the pivots in the louvres, you can imagine what would happen if the wher out of line.
I had a little difficulty with staining the wood to get the jarrah colour. It was too dark originally, but after a wipe down with a terps dampened cloth the colour lightened up perfectly. lucky me.
Anyway, here is the finished product.

Thanks for looking


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Very nice, Grumpy!!! The wood looks beautiful too. Nice job on the finish!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Grumpy. A great job and a nice detailed post.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Nice project and excellent color match to the jarrah. I have often thought about using those double-ended supports as a box lid pivot, but never got around to it. This maybe a serendipitous re-acquaintance with that idea. Thanks for the post, Tony.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Hi Grumpy

Great looking shutters and bath room. You guys did a beautiful job on them. You are one lucky man Grumpy! A wife that does cladding, plastering and tiling. A Lumberjock dream girl! Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Very nice. It came out great. Thanks for the detailed step-by-step of your process.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


a great job!!! 
looks complicated.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


that's a nifty neat throne room, Grump. I really like your solutions to building the louvers. great blog.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


My wife and I looked at those style of louvers for the family room, but ruled them out due to cost. At the time I was wondering about building some but just couldn't come up with a design I could live with…... You apparently did… Nice job, and a good blog, very informative.


----------



## pappyjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Grumpy,, Great looking shutters, love the color you chose. Now that's the way shutters should be hung, on the inside. I still can't figure why people want shutters on the outside, simply decorative. Our bathroom window faces the backyard and about 80 ft away is the trees of our woods. Still can't break the Misses on not having to shut the Curtains when she go's the potty. Hopefully I'll sell her on the Idea of some shutters..let ya know latter…..your brother in woodworking John


----------



## Sir_Robert (Feb 17, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


An Ode To Grumpy
by Sir Robert Charles Enderle

Whilst I was cleaning my gutters
Grumpy built plantation shutters.
He used some strange wood called jarrah.
I used to date a lass named Farrah.
Our love affair ended in calamity.
'cause I used plain old pine on her vanity.


----------



## Sir_Robert (Feb 17, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Great job on the shutters, Grumpy!
By the way, Farrah got fat and dumpy.

(I promise all of my fellow Jocks, no more lousy verse!)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Reply to Sir Bob
Now Sir Knight of the US
Who I am sure God will bless
The shutters are cedar, made to look like jarrah
I remember a girl named Farrah she was one of Charlie's angles
If she was the one I feel for you son of a gun.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


I just want to mirror what everyone else has said. Great job.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Thanks for looking Jocks. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Great job, & thanks

You gave me an idea on what to do with a bi-fold door to our deck, at our cabin. We have blinds on them now, &

have to take them down when we use the door.


----------



## Rha7 (Jul 15, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Great!, thank you so much, I'm building shutters for my home, and you just solved a couple of problems I had, thank you


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Grumpy, these look really nice and you did a good job. We make plantation shutter molding for businesses that make and install these in homes. I've been wanting to build some for our home and I ordered a DVD about building these from Norm Abrams and enjoyed watching. For anyone else wanting to build these I think that watching Norm's program about it would be a very good first step. I'm sure that he must still sell these.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


You just saved enough money to buy a nice tool….maybe you bought it first! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Good luck with it Gabriel. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Just one little trick I want to pass on.
To cut the tapers on the shutters I originally cut 4 tapers on each blade on the tablesaw which became tricky.
After a while I realised I only needed 2 tapers on opposing sides & you get the same effect. All you need to do then is square up the edges.


----------



## TallTimber1961 (May 19, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


As you, I used the threaded eyelets to connect my tilt rod to the louvers. I did, however, use nylon louver pins in lieu of the metal ones you did. They were easy to find online. I also used shutter tension springs behind a couple of my pins (only on one side) to put tension in my shutter panel. They worked out great.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Good to hear they worked out well Jason.


----------



## KatieWheeler (Oct 30, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Wow. Great DIY projects. You can put a use of all the alternatives items you find. That is great. I get lazy easily if I could not find the right items to make it work. Certainly it is not the case for you! You know these DIY projects always have this kind of problem.

Katie - creativeblinds.com


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial. Very cool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Plantation Shutters*
> 
> Plantation shutters are very popular down under at the moment, at least on the east coast of Australia.
> My wife and I recently renovated the bathroom, yes girls she did help with the wall cladding, plastering and tiling. We had a window that looked a bit out of place, a bit ordinary, and we say some plantation shutters in an apartment when we were on holidays in Queensland.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback Katie & Monte.


----------

